# SA Group in AR



## love4ever (Feb 11, 2009)

I live in Bentonville, Arkansas. Are there any SA groups here or perhaps SW Missouri. Anybody thinking of initiating one?


----------



## merksperk (Mar 20, 2009)

I live in Fayetteville and am also looking for a group. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I live in Little Rock, perhaps we can start a subgroup here for people who live in Arkansas (we have 3, that's a group right?). I just joined the site last week, so I have no idea how many other arkies are on the site.


----------



## SaGgY (Aug 3, 2005)

Im in russellville arkansas

i figured i was the only one with this in arkansas


----------



## love4ever (Feb 11, 2009)

There's actually a lot of people w/ SA, they just stay hidden


----------



## Mousiest (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm in Russellville, too.


----------



## uhf23 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anybody on this thread still looking for a support group? I live in Little Rock and am thinking about starting one.


----------



## Jman11 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a group in Little Rock.


----------

